# How long to age pork



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

We did our first on farm butcher yesterday. Was going to wait till colder weather but we are low on pork and the thought of buying, when we have 3 pigs at 275 lbs, we couldn't do it. It went really well, considering all I had for experience was you tube videos. haha. How long do I let it sit in our cooler? Can we brine the side and hams now or after the cool off time? Thanks.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We age our pork for one week. This gets it into the sweet zone for aging and it fits with our weekly slaughter and delivery schedule. I did a lot of testing on dry hanging to find what works. There are places that hot cut but just like with sheep and cattle, the meat benefits from aging. This does need to be done in a properly temperature and humidity controlled sanitary environment. See:

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2007/08/24/hanging-around/

If you can't dry age hanging then I would take it at least 24 hours in the cooler. Three days will be better. At lot of this will depend on your situation and facilities resources. You do what you gotta do.

Cheers,

-Walter


----------

